# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Geografie >  Bangkok & Umgebung (Übersicht)

## Bagsida

*Online-Thailand-Karte*

----------


## konradadenauer

Diese Karte finde ich für Landesunansässige nicht geeignet, da man als Urlauber ja als erstes Bangkok als Orientierungspunkt sucht.

----------


## Bagsida

> Diese Karte finde ich für Landesunansässige nicht geeignet, da man als Urlauber ja als erstes Bangkok als Orientierungspunkt sucht.


Kein Problem - setze einfach noch eine Karte rein, die Dir geeigneter erscheint - dafür ist´s ja ein Forum.
Der Ausschnitt den ich gewählt habe soll eigentlich nur den Bereich darstellen, für den es in diesem Unterforum was zu finden gibt - wer mehr bzw. alles genau sehen will, braucht nur auf den Link unter der Karte klicken und schon hat er/sie alles was benötigt wird.

Bagsida

----------


## wein4tler

Kannst ja auch Google-Map nehmen.

----------

